# strange thing



## jme_jett (Jun 23, 2005)

any ideas on what this is?


----------



## flasherr (Jun 24, 2005)

Possibly a butter mold? For single pats of butter. is that a squirrel in the middle?
 Brian


----------



## jme_jett (Jun 24, 2005)

it sure looks like one. heres another pic.


----------



## speck (Jun 27, 2005)

Is it a soap mold?


----------



## trussin (Jun 27, 2005)

butter molds Ive seen havent had more than one design.  Note the adjoining circle.  Is it simply some sort of trim?


----------



## tristian bottle (Sep 15, 2005)

is it peac of a boarder
 []


----------

